# Smoke odor removal?



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I went up to Minneapolis this weekend and got my '93 SE-R. Only thing is that it smells like an ashtray. I'll probably replace the headliner and visors altogether, but I was wondering if anyone has dealt with this before or if anyone works at a detail shop and knows any tricks. I've got some smoke and odor eliminator I'm going to use, but I figured It couldn't hurt to get more input on it. Thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say use febreeze.. it get that smoke odor out quick. 

that what i used with my parents car and my car.. you can find them in the laundry aisle of the grocery store.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Fabreeze is popular amongst motorcyclists for removing sweat funk in helmet liners.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I bought a few Air Stone Sponge's at Wal-Mart (2 for $2 clearance, I have 4 in total). I'm going to see if they will remove the car odor since the carpet gets damp and dirty in the winter. They remove smoke odor as well so you might want to try those. Cleaning the carpet and seats should help. Scotch-Guard the seats will bring back the new car smell. Most of the smell I'd say is in the headliner and visors. My sister and brother used to smoke in what is now my car when they weren't allowed. Takes a few months to air out but you can't even notice. Take the back seats out on a nice day to freshen them up. Just don't leave them infront of your house...someone might steal them.

Just a few ideas,
Greg


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think this Airlift Smoke and Odor eliminator I've got at work is supposed to be better than Febreeze, since it's institutional use. Hopefully It'll do the trick. Good idea on the seats, I'll take them out altogether and probably shampoo them out of the car and let them bake in the sun and then spray the shit out of them with the Airlift. Do the carpets while the seats are out. Cleaning the glass will suck but it will help, cigarette smoke is like glue on glass. Now to find a nice headliner and visors for a decent price. I can have the headliner redone for $120 but I'm hoping I can buy a headliner, and visors from someone with a parts car.


----------

